# Can't compile nitro-sources

## hermes_jr

Trying to compile 2.6.9-nitro2.

make fails at:

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      crypto/crc32c.o
> 
>   CC      crypto/ucl_compress.o
> 
> In file included from /usr/include/features.h:314,
> ...

 

Could anyone suggest me how to fix it?

----------

## hermes_jr

Ok, I disabled "UCL nrv2e compression algorithm" support and all works fine now. Actually I think I don't need this feature, but what if I'd need?

----------

## bakavic

This other thread gives possible solution.

----------

